# What's the deal with Thompson Cigar co.



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

I seem to be hearing a lot of bad things about them lately? I was just wondering why. I havent personally ordered from them, I usually order from CI or Famous but Thompson seems to have some decent deals. Should I stay away?


----------



## omgwtfbbq (Apr 30, 2009)

They call me randomly trying to sell me cigars that I'm not interested in.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

If you don't want to be messed with all the time be my guest. But if you do don't say you weren't warned....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

They will hound you, just search Thompsons and you will read the horror stories.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> They will hound you, just search Thompsons and you will read the horror stories.


+1

The general consensus is to stay far far away from Thompson. There are many much better, more ethical, internet cigar sites to buy from. Most have better prices as well.

And don't let their samplers fool you. You never get exactly what they say is in a sampler, they reserve the right to switch out cigars in any sampler with what they consider equivalent sticks.

Sell your soul to C-bid, that's what I and almost everyone else on here has done. and we are enjoying the slow burn :smoke:


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

It's not just lately. Thompson's has earned probably the worst reputation of any online cigar vendor I have ever heard of. I ordered from them once, about four years ago. The telemarketing calls dogging me to buy other stuff and join their cigar of the month club started before my order even arrived. They continued almost daily for the next six months, and then 2-3 times per week until almost a year after the only order I ever placed. For some reason they started sending me catalogs again about a year ago, even though I haven't ordered from them again. Their catalogs go immediately into the recycle bin as soon as they arrive.

They also sell a lot of low-end cigars, which is what I imagine that you get in their dog rocket of the month club.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

This is not new information. I have told my horror stories so many times I just don't want to type them anymore. If you like them and have good dealings by all means that is great. I would forget about them and not risk it if you are on the fence. 

Bad dry & cracked Cigars
Bait & Switch
Charging your credit card without permission
Signing you up behind your back for their monthly order deal after you repeatedly tell them no
Telemarketing 
You buy a certain cigar and they replace it with something else without your knowledge
Charging your card and refusing to complete your order
Incomplete orders
The worst customer service of any company I have ever dealt with in my life


----------



## bmwblock (Jun 19, 2011)

Thompson Cigar= Run away, far away


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I've never ordered from them, yet still receive catalogs.

They go straight into the recycle bin.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

And... They club baby seals!

I do not believe this to be a rumor...







And... All of the comments above are true. :biggrin:


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

well I think that answers that question. they are officially dead to me!


----------



## bhertzing (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a real shame too. In college we would order their Friscos because they were cheap and had a very nice aroma.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

The real shady part of Thompson is they reserve the right to replace any cigar in a sampler with one of their house brands they deem to be an "equal value." They reel you in with a selection of real brands and then replace half of them with their crap house brands. The only time I ever ordered from them they didn't deliver what I ordered and they were way dried out.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

1029henry said:


> I've never ordered from them, yet still receive catalogs.
> 
> They go straight into the recycle bin.


same! and knowing it cost them $$ to send it to me, i wont cancel either/ It's good padding for shipping stuff to people when im out of bubblewrap


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Read here...

Thompson Cigar Customer Reviews @ Cigar Inspector

Enough said.

Kevin


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

They print pretty catalogs, but sell crap cigars that are always dried out. Their customer service is terrible. I made 2 orders total and ran into all of these issues. They are dead to me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Didn't I read where *Thompson Cigar co. *was mixed up with one or two of the lawsuits between prominent name cigar makers?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

They beat women...even when they don't deserve it! ound:


----------



## mikejh (Feb 19, 2007)

~ordered a humidor from them and it was filled with dog rockets, literally


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

bmwblock said:


> Thompson Cigar= Run away, far away


What he said....


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> They beat women...even when they don't deserve it! ound:


Wait, there are instances where they don't deserve it? Please explain...

I kid, I kid...

Kevin


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

Be afraid ... Be very afraid!!


----------



## RedZeppelin (Jun 2, 2011)

I ordered a combo pack with cigars and humidor from Thompson's before I read all the horror stories. My experience with them was perfectly fine. I haven't received one single solicitation phone call or email from them. The humidor is very basic but it holds constant RH. The cigars were Thompson brand and very cheap but decent yard smokes (especially for the price).

I'm in no hurry to order from them again but I have zero complaints with them. 

I mentioned it in another thread but I get the suspicion that Thompson's is the Windows Vista of the cigar world. They got a bad rep at some point and now it is just accepted that they suck, whereas I've never had problems with either. /shrug


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

jsnake said:


> This is not new information. I have told my horror stories so many times I just don't want to type them anymore. If you like them and have good dealings by all means that is great. I would forget about them and not risk it if you are on the fence.
> 
> Bad dry & cracked Cigars
> Bait & Switch
> ...


I ordered one time from Thompson's. Highlighted above are the things I had to deal with. The cigars were in such bad shape that they literally started falling apart. It came with a small humidor that was cracked. They would not replace any of it, no credit, no satisfaction.
They then signed me up for their monthly deal and I had to get my credit card company into the middle of it (which finally stopped that mess).
They then proceded to call me a couple of times a week, seemed like they must have rotated through multiple people because it was never the same person. I asked them multiple times to stop calling and take me off of their list.
I finally started jotting down the times, who called and other information. What finally got them to stop was me reading the multiple times I asked them to stop along with reading the dates/times and people who called and threatening to file compliants with the FCC. 
Six months of hassle. I will never, ever buy from Thompson's again.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

RedZeppelin said:


> I ordered a combo pack with cigars and humidor from Thompson's before I read all the horror stories. My experience with them was perfectly fine. I haven't received one single solicitation phone call or email from them. The humidor is very basic but it holds constant RH. The cigars were Thompson brand and very cheap but decent yard smokes (especially for the price).
> 
> I'm in no hurry to order from them again but I have zero complaints with them.
> 
> I mentioned it in another thread but I get the suspicion that Thompson's is the Windows Vista of the cigar world. They got a bad rep at some point and now it is just accepted that they suck, whereas I've never had problems with either. /shrug


I have to say that I am with you on this. I don't run to the phone (or computer) to buy from them...but I have made several purchases from them in the past, I do receive their catalogs (mostly go into the trash can) but never a phone call or email. I told them up front that I was not interested in their club...and have had no issues.

I think you are exactly right on "Microsoft" as well. Everyone says they suck, but most of all use their products daily with no problems...but on occasion.

Anyway, the point is this...I know MANY that hate Thompson, and because of the great prices and customer service with others like CI, etc...I don't use them...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Prior to Puff I had ordered once from them. They called me up one time to sell me their cigar of the month club or whatever it was called. I said no and they kept on. I just told them that they were a gift for them and that I dont smoke cigars but once couple time a year. Never heard back from them. Having read what others have gone through, I would never buy from them again as there are plenty of other resources with equal or better prices that are more deserving.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I heard that Thompsons fills their house brand with intestines of the baby seals that they clubbed. 

Chuck Norris won't even order from Thompsons


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I heard that Thompsons fills their house brand with intestines of the baby seals that they clubbed.


Hhhhmmm. I might have to give them another shot then :banplease:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I heard that Thompsons fills their house brand with intestines of the baby seals that they clubbed.
> 
> Chuck Norris won't even order from Thompsons


Now, that's funny! :nono:


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

I thought Chuck Norris didn't smoke Cigars. He scared them into burning themselves?

Kevin


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

smirak said:


> I thought Chuck Norris didn't smoke Cigars. He scared them into burning themselves?
> 
> Kevin


Glad to see that humor is alive and doing very well in this thread.

Alas, they don't ship anywhere out of the US so I guess I'm immune as it were.


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

So...here's my first hand experience with Thompson Cigars (the actual sticks, not the company)...

A guy over here with us sent an email to Thompson asking for some freebies. He got them the other day. I went over there today and grabbed a handful (5-7). I smoked (or tried to) one of them just a bit ago...Cosechero something or other...was very, very dry, very, very horrible. I wouldn't let my dog smoke this. I think what Thompson did was just empty out the cigars that haven't been in their humidor and couldn't, in good conscience, send them to him. Not pleased at all...


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> They beat women...even when they don't deserve it! ound:


You mean they don't always deserve it???

 j/k


----------



## rebeled (Jul 11, 2011)

Here now my Thompson's angst;

I placed an order for twenty Big Dog cigars in late June. Three weeks pass, no stogies ("Bad dog! Bad dog!") I rang them up yesterday and Karen told me that U. P. S. claimed they'd been delivered. When I told her I received nothing she asked if perhaps it was at the Office here at the apartments? I told her no, nothing there. Looking at her notes, U. P. S. claimed that they had left it on my front doorstep. Obviously this also did not happen, so she shipped my twenty Dogs on tuesday, said they should arrive on or before friday. 

Case in point; I have had no troubles with Thompson's in the past and the cigars I've ordered from them have always arrived in good condition in a fair amount of time. Yes, per her suggestion I did get added to their list and can re-order said cigars with just a call, but that was a freebie. Within two days I'll see if my Big Dog cigars arrive, and the complaint I have is with United Parcel Service (or "Ooooops!") as they are supposed to either leave a delivery notice or leave a parcel with an Apartment Manager instead of leaving it on the doorstep (in the neighbourhood I live in, that's near-instant theft.)


----------



## boodeck (Jul 20, 2011)

I do not like Thompson! Before i deployed i decided to purchase the 2007 set of don carlos aniversarios. Love the cigar and it came with a nice humidor. I figured what the hell might as well enjoy some really good cigars before i leave. They did the same join our cigar club. After repated no i found we were magically cut off. right before i leave i recieved a box of cigars from the cigar of the month club. called and told them i would not be in the country stop the cigar club thing. fast foward a few months get settled in Afghanistan check my credit card and wouldn't you know it they keep sending me boxes of cigars and charging me. Lets say not so happy with having to waste what time i have here calling them to tell them to stop, this of course was after i called my bank to tell them these were fraudalent charges. Oh And i stopped using chase bank to, as they keep letting them charge my account after i reported the fraud.


----------



## rebeled (Jul 11, 2011)

:cb What a difference a day makes.:faint:
Thompson's said I would receive the order I placed on 29 June today. Thompsons told me so over the telephone. Thompsons did this after I'd already paid for the twenty cigars_ three weeks ago_ (you already see where this is going.) No delivery, no cigars, nobody to discuss this with from their 1-800 number without a ten minute wait on hold. :hurt: At long last I talk with a lady who tells me they will ship my cigars, which should have arrived today, on monday, but (glory be) they will ship it second day air _and_ give me a free five cigar sampler pack ("I'll alert the media.")

This is the fault of United Parcel Service, according to Thompson's. " Ooops" claimed they left my package at my front door. They did no such thing, nor did they leave me any delivery notice. In any case, twenty Big Dog cigars _MAY_ arrive on the 27th (meb'be.) On top of all this fun they now say they will credit my Visa, then re-apply the payment for the cigars I still do not have. No matter how you slice it, no cigars 'til wednesday (_maybe_,) and it will have taken a month to receive twenty cotton-pickin' segars (no, wait;. twenty-five, as they're giving me a freebie.)

Two things come to what passes for my mind; a line from the song "Wise Up" by The Waitresses:

"I know better now. I know better now; won't do it again, won't do it again."

The other is a famous Paddy Chayefsky one-liner:

*"I'M MAD AS HELL AND I'M NOT GOING TO** TAKE IT ANY MORE!"* 

[Thompson's Cigar Company.:cheeky: Worst. Mail. Order. _Ever._]


----------



## pawlakt (Jul 21, 2011)

As much as everyone hates thompson, they are one of the only sites that will sell and ship to people under the age of 21... and seeing as I am 19, that's a little important. Does anyone know any other sites that will ship to me, but not be as awful as thompson appears?


----------



## rebeled (Jul 11, 2011)

Now, the end of my Thompsons tale;

Received a letter on monday claiming my Visa had been refused, though same was paid in June. When I try to ring them up, a recording tells me they close in the afternoon...could I call tomorrow?

Today, around noon, U. P. S. delivers 20 Big Dog cigars plus five extras. Twenty five cigars, and I only had to call Thompsons five times and wait 35 days for them all.

pawlakt, if you do order from Thompsons...good luck.


----------



## arkiesmoker (Sep 20, 2008)

I bought some Oliva V torps from them one time when they couldn't be found anywhere else. I had no problems with them but given all the horror stories I've read it looks like I was just fortunate. That was my first and only dealings with them.


----------



## drquigl (Dec 4, 2011)

I got lured in by their sampler pack deals. Just bought a new Daniel Marshall humidor and wanted to fill it out and broaden my horizons with new sticks. Not a horrible ordering experience, but received 2 calls before I even received the smokes asking about the cigar club.

Got pretty bummed out when I received the packs. Most cigars were dry or had chunks missing, especially around the caps. Hopefully I can keep them in the humidor for a bit and they will get a little better!

Biggest complaint was their substitutions. Yes they warn you it may happen, but their opinion of equal quality is a pretty weird one. Especially bummed when in a 30 pack, almost all of the cigars they specifically named like the Alec Bradley Tempus and RP Nicaragua were all substituted for stuff I've never heard of.

Oh well, live and learn I guess. Anyone found an online store that is reliable and has decent sampler packs?


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

I have never cared for Thompson's. Besides the telephone terrorism they really push their house blends which are mostly awful. I have heard they do a huge mail-order business just because they saturate the market with their catlogues. I think they make their living off of one or two time customers and must have a huge customer turn over rate. I was going thru one of their catalogues in the reading room here at the house. I saw a box of Romeo y Julieta that Thompson's had listed for $64.95. They looked familiar because I had just bought the exact same cigars at JR's for $46.95. The was the last time I ever read their catalogue. They are way over-priced but someone must keep them in business. All I can say if you are a newbie looking for a place to buy stay away from Thompsons.


----------



## tim6298 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just my two cents...never had a problem with Thompson Cigar company...first order I placed with them was a sampler, and those cigars were out near the bar at my wedding, nobody had a bad thing to say about any of the smokes (but it was also an open bar so that might have played a factor into that). Yes, when I placed that order that called me non stop, simple fix for me was to change the number that was on my account. Placed a few more orders with them without any issues, altough I have stopped with them for the most part since other places are cheaper, but for me price is the only reason they dont get much business from me.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

tim6298 said:


> Just my two cents...never had a problem with Thompson Cigar company...first order I placed with them was a sampler, and those cigars were out near the bar at my wedding, nobody had a bad thing to say about any of the smokes (but it was also an open bar so that might have played a factor into that). Yes, when I placed that order that called me non stop, simple fix for me was to change the number that was on my account. Placed a few more orders with them without any issues, altough I have stopped with them for the most part since other places are cheaper, but for me price is the only reason they dont get much business from me.


You shouldn't have to change your phone number even just what's listed on the site to avoid a company. They should rely on great service and prices to bring you back, not pestering phone calls. The fact that you were getting married too would stop anyone from mentioning anything bad. That's like getting invited to a nice free party and being ticked off that the mixed drinks aren't made with the highest quality liquor.:doh:


----------



## 705squat (Dec 23, 2010)

I think I'm in the minority. I have place over 30 orders with Thompson in the past 14 months. I am a big fan of Pinar Del Rio and they seem to have good deals on samplers of them every month or so. One time they did substitute the sampler with another sampler from PDR but it contained only one different stick than the other(no big deal in my mind). I have only received one phone call which I said no thanks to and the guy wasn't pushy at all. There was one instance when a PDR sampler was on back order for about 3 months but somehow they gave me two order numbers and I ended up with 45(yes 45) extra sticks for free. I don't get any more emails from them than I do CI or Famous. I do order from CI the most but Thompson more than Famous. So overall, I can't complain about Thompson. Just my 2 cents


----------



## tim6298 (Nov 11, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> You shouldn't have to change your phone number even just what's listed on the site to avoid a company. They should rely on great service and prices to bring you back, not pestering phone calls. The fact that you were getting married too would stop anyone from mentioning anything bad. That's like getting invited to a nice free party and being ticked off that the mixed drinks aren't made with the highest quality liquor.:doh:


Point taken, just for me it was a simple work around, plus I got some satisfaction knowing that they were trying to call the made up number I added to my account...as for the samples they smoked great even after a couple of weeks, I took a couple of them on my honeymoon and they were fine.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

The only time I ever ordered from Thompsons was back in the early nineties when finding a mail order seller was a bit more difficult than just doing a google search. I got a box of their own cigars thinking I'd save a buck; what I got was enough to sour me on cigars completely. I honestly cannot understand how a company that tells you "order what you want and we'll send you what we feel like" can stay in business today when it's so easy to find decent customer service from cigar retailers on the net.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

I've not had any issues with Thompson. Sure they called me about their club, but their sales people have a right to make a buck just like the rest of us. In the early months of my cigar habit -- before Puff -- I tried sticks bought (and recommended) at the local B&Ms. If I liked them, I'd go on line and see who had them in stock and at what price, what size packages (was always going for 5s, 10s and sometimes small samplers). Thompson came up with what I wanted more often than any other online vendor, but I did order from 4 others too.

Thanks to Puff forums (a bump to all of you!), my product searches are far more sophisticated now. But I still give a bias to Thompson's because once you are in the club (it doesn't cost anything after all, and it will end when I say "no more" -- the contract does say 30 days notice [if I remember] and that's reasonable I think. They've got to ding you ONCE more after all) you have every incentive to buy from them unless some other deal is just too good.

So far shipments have been on time, trackable, humidified, etc. So not a problem with their service to this point, and that's 3 or 4 orders since June.


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Dang it! I should have read this thread before I ordered the Oasis XL humidifier from them today for $66 shipped. The price was too good to pass up with the 10% discount and free shipping. Should I expect unsolicited phone calls now? :doh:


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

smirak said:


> Read here...
> 
> Thompson Cigar Customer Reviews @ Cigar Inspector
> 
> ...


*DITTO...


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

pawlakt said:


> As much as everyone hates thompson, they are one of the only sites that will sell and ship to people under the age of 21... and seeing as I am 19, that's a little important. Does anyone know any other sites that will ship to me, but not be as awful as thompson appears?


?? Well, uh - when that little notice comes up that says check if you are over 21 to make purchase...do you check "yes" or "no"? That may explain a company's shipment to you since they're taking your word.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

pawlakt said:


> As much as everyone hates thompson, they are one of the only sites that will sell and ship to people under the age of 21... and seeing as I am 19, that's a little important. Does anyone know any other sites that will ship to me, but not be as awful as thompson appears?


I don't know of any site that actually does verification. Fortunately the cigar industry hasn't gotten Master Settlement Agreement type legislation, so age verification is an absolute joke.

On an actual note, Thompson might be awful for a lot of reasons, but they aren't going anywhere and without them, the cost of everyone's cigars would rise, everything of course that isn't distributed by Habanos SA.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Quine said:


> Sure they called me about their club, but their sales people have a right to make a buck just like the rest of us.


Uh, sorry, but no. They do not have any RIGHT to call me and try to sell me more shit just because I made a purchase through their website. Especially after I've already said no and they call back another 3 times. That's bullshit and why people think that's somehow ok is beyond me.

Besides that, I ordered from Ccom, CI, FSS, and Thomphsons on the same day, as a test order for all 4 companies. My Thompsons order didn't ship until they day after the other three arrived at my door, took a week to get here, and they called no less than 4 times trying to sell me more shit. I finally had to ask to speak to a supervisor to get the calls to stop. Screw that.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm about to be out of a job so I decided to call Thompson and suspend my regular shipment. Couple of things to note about the recent posts on this thread...

First, their introductory phone message says "we will not sell tobacco products to anyone under 19 years of age..." So as someone here has already pointed out, Thompsons age limit is 19, not 21.

Second, the sales rep I spoke to said "no problem" as my next shipment was still 2 weeks away and they require only a 1 week notice to suspend. The next thing they asked was when I would like the next shipment sent? I was thinking of "never" until I call back and resume, but I realized this is where so many problem lie. Being in the club (and assuming you don't simply want to cancel club membership -- which I do not, I'm already almost half way to my discount quantity), they want to know that you still want some regular shipment schedule recorded even if you suspend for a while. I don't have any problem with this, so I said "how about 3 months, to end of March". Again, no problem. They told me if I want to suspend it further just give them another week's notice. I've got a calendar function in my phone like everyone else these days. I just set up a notice for mid March, and if I still don't want the product, or want to switch to something else, I'll just call again at that time. The whole conversation took less than 5 minutes. 

Really I don't have any problem with this. I order from other online vendors too, and sure, Thompsons is the only vendor who called me about joining a club, but as I've said before I don't mind a sales call from a company I want to do business with as long as they don't pester me over and over, and they haven't...


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know why anyone would want to join a cigar club. With the economy down and resellers trying to cut deals anyway they can, like FREE shipping, 20% off "any" order, and other ways of trying to generate sales, I think joining a club is not to your advantage. I am reluctant to give out my credit card number to any resellers that I haven't dealt with already because of companies like Thompson. There are so many horror stories of their business practices on cigar forums I won't ever do business with them. The antidote for having a credit card number on file is to have your bank give you a new credit card number and tell them not to allow charges from Thompson.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Michael, you have lots of valid points. As I think I said earlier, I got into Thompson and the club before I discovered Puff. At that time I had purchased from a few on line retailers, now 4 or 5 others and my ability to search for the best deal is vastly improved. But once in the club, you might as well continue it, at least until your first 10% deal (that's 10% of the price of your first 250 cigars). Since I can effectively suspend the "regular shipment" indefinitely it doesn't hurt to buy other cigars from them for now unless deals elsewhere are just too good, and sometimes they are!

As for a vendor having my credit card like that, I have a special card for these things, and it is easy enough to cancel it if I discover it abused. I had an interesting case regarding that about 10 months ago (not cigar related). This same card company detected a fradulent transaction of only $17 and only 24 hours after it occured. The card issuers are getting pretty good at this. But you are right in the end, I don't usually do that. But the club choice (in my case) seemed pretty good at the time.

All of this being said, I still find Thompson's has what I actually want at [roughly] the same price as other vendors about half the time. I always end up paying shipping unless alternatives are not permitted (and that is a reason for me not to buy from a vendor -- unless again the deal is just too good to pass on) because with a perishable item like cigars it's worth the price (a personal choice) for 2nd day shipment, usually from the East Coast or Mid West.

I will probably cancel on the club eventually. I'm already half way to 250 cigars from them alone (this over 6 months). I'll cancel the credit card too if I have to, but I am monitoring carefully!


----------

